# Puedo reducir el tiempo de compilación de Libreoffice??

## wdgarcia

Muy buenas apreciados,

Hace poco culminé mi instalación de Gentoo; sin embargo, la intención de este post es para preguntarles de que manera se pueden reducir los tiempos de compilación. En torno a la modificación de las flags del portage o lo que para ello dependa. Puesto que mi PC no es de una gran velocidad, un Pentium G630 con 4 Gb de RAM. Y llevo aproximadamente 4 horas compilando libreoffice.

De verdad disculpen.

----------

## pelelademadera

flags, es tu configuracion.

podes probar gentoolkit y hacer un 

 *Quote:*   

> $ equery u libreoffice

 

con eso ves que uses tiene, y que hace cada una.

una buena alternativa es usar el binario, no encuentro mucho sentido a compilarlo en tu caso...

----------

## wdgarcia

Gracias amigo por tu respuesta,

Fijate, ayer mismo comencé a gestionar la carpeta de package.use; con el fin de no tener que alterar las USE globales;

Sin embargo, cuando no sabia sobre la utilización de las "use" locales, creo que agregué mas de las que debía agregar a las globales.  Y por lo que pude entender es que esto tiende añadir mas elementos a los programas, y por ende incrementa el tiempo de compilación.

No se, si habrá alguna documentación que me pueda ayudar a gestionar esas USE (removiendo las que no son necesarias), a fin de reducir el proceso de compilación. 

Saludos.

----------

## quilosaq

En la Wiki de Gentoo hay algunas páginas que tratan sobre paquetes concretos. Además de una descripción general del paquete suelen tener un apartado dedicado a la instalación donde aparecen unas tablas con los valores de USE que admite ese paquete. Indican si el valor (la USE)  está activado por defecto y si se recomienda mantener o cambiar esa opción por defecto.

LibreOffice es uno de ellos:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LibreOffice

----------

## cameta

emerge -q nombrepaquete ayuda también a reducir el tiempo al desactivar la salida de los mensajes de compilación.

----------

## cameta

En Paquetes como libre office es casi preferible instalar el binario.

----------

## wdgarcia

Gracias por el soporte apreciados. Si, ciertamente he estado aprendiendo a llevar las cosas por estos lares, la instalación se tiró 5 horas. Pero aqui vamos, gentoo está llendando mis expectativas una a una.

----------

## Arctic

Compilar libreoffice es irrelevante (salvo que busques algo muy específico), ya que no notarás mejora sobre la versión precompilada de Gentoo, libreoffice-bin, siemrpe que dispongas de binario no te compliques la vida.

Salu2

----------

